# RAL Cryo-Silver Reference for Ultrasone Proline 750/2500



## pataburd

This all began on a headphones thread discussing the Cardas detachable cable upgrade for the Ultrasone Proline 750/2500 (HFI 2200, too). 

 Well, to make long story short, I ended up commissioning Brad Vojtech, of Revelation Audio Labs (RAL)--just a super guy to deal with--to build a detachable cable for my Ultrasone Proline 750 and 2500. My experience with Brad's superlative HD650 cable upgrade gave me impetus and confidence to approach him about the Proline cable. I purchased the Proline iPod cable from Ultrasone USA, had them send the cable directly to RAL, then Brad salvaged the frustratingly elusive screw-in mini jack from that cable to terminate one end of his 2 meter Cryo-Silver Reference. For multple Proline owners, like myself, an upgraded, detachable cable offers obvious economic advantages.

 The cable arrived on Monday, July 2, 2007, via USPS Priority Mail. I tried it out immediately, screwing it into the Ultrasone Proline 750 on one end and plugging it into the Bada PH-12 on the other. My office source is the Reference Audio Mods (RAM) fully modded Samsung HD-841, with MAC Palladium interconnect. The Bada was tubed with 1x Ken-Rad JAN-CKR VT-231 and 2x Raytheon VT-231. MAC Source and HC power cords complete the connections, with DakiOm Feedback Stabilizers dangling from the back of my HD-841 (R203) and from the front (F203) of the Bada. Two stages of PowerVar conditioning on the HD-841, and one stage on the Bada. Marigo Signature CD Mat, Auric Illuminator disc treatment, Infinity Audio shorting plugs, etc., etc.

 (a)
 These comments are preliminary, with the RAL cable at the very beginning of its recommended 250 hour break-in period. But right out of the starting blocks, the RAL cable completely bowled me over. WOW!!! Compared to the stock Proline cable--well, there's almost no comparison. The first thing that struck me was how much bigger, no, how much HUGER, everything became along all three dimensions. The brass arrangements on Ray Conniff's "Memories are Made of This" are fat, glowing and splashy: so rich, full, with just the right mixture of spit, bite and mellowness . . . and totally captivating. Instruments and vocals fill up more interior volume (far beyond the brim of the stock cable), and a very natural, airy and almost sublime character pervades the headspace. An organic, utterly believable wholeness jam-packs the soundstage. Sonic portions bloom, blend and integrate without sacrificing a bit of the element-specific distinctness that I have come to really appreciate from the Prolines. Complex passages are sorted out with deftness and aplomb.

 Highs are much more smooth, extended, transparent and detailed. Midrange finds new depth and even more clarity and immediacy (it was the "emotionally hardwired" midrange of the Prolines--especially with vocals--that made me an avid Ultrasone proponent in the first place). Bass is deep, weighty, rock solid, controlled--not prone to bloati- or one-notiness, like it can be using the stock cable. 

 The sense of sonic balance and just-rightness is even more developed while outfitting the 2500--yes, I bought another pair after having sold the first!--with the RAL. The listener can hear exhaustively "through" each sound and not be at a sense of loss anywhere across the frequency spectrum. 

 There will be, by God's grace, more to follow. I just wanted to get this thread started and encourage anyone wanting to plumb the depths of sonic/musical potential of their Prolines to give the RAL a whirl. The Revelation Audio Labs Cryo-Silver Reference is unbelievable right out of the package, with the promise of only getting better with time. So, if you want to be amazed at what your Proline 750 or 2500 can really do, you must try this cable. : )

 (b) Postscript 1, July 5, 2007: 
 Home system: Panasonic S47/stock, Darkvoice 336i w/1x Sylvania 6AS7G & 1x RCA 6SN7GT, MAC Silver Braided IC and SPC/HC power cords. With only about 30+ hours logged. Vocals on Earl Thomas Conley's (ETC) Greatest Hits Vol.2 (e.g. "Love Don't Care") show immense depth, vibrancy, texture and shading. The sound space seems alive, a breathing, ungulating fabric of music. Bass is deep, tight and percussive, with the most slam I've ever heard from either of the Prolines--real "bottom line" stuff! The RAL cable was so listenable that I put the S47 on "Repeat All" and listened to the ETC disc three times in a row, non-stop last night. : )

 I must mention, too, that the strain relief section on Brad's Proline recable was a bit too long and obtrusive against the left shoulder. He has graciously offered to retrofit his cable and shorten this section, and with a quick turnaround promised, too. : )

 (c) Postscript 2, July 5, 2007:
 Just Priority Mailed the RAL cable back to Brad for retrofitting/shortening the strain relief segment on the screw-in end. I miss that cable already!


----------



## JLai

Pics? I wish the 3.0m HD650 cable was that much...I'd probably bite (got quoted for $290+shipping). Unfortunate, as he is located ~40 mins form me.


----------



## pataburd

JLai,
 The RAL ad on the AudiogoN has the 3 meter HD650 cable for $229 shipped, I believe. The RAL cable really wakes up the resident sleeping giant in the HD650, too!
 PatABurd


----------



## JLai

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pataburd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_JLai,
 The RAL ad on the AudiogoN has the 3 meter HD650 cable for $229 shipped, I believe. The RAL cable really wakes up the resident sleeping giant in the HD650, too!
 PatABurd_

 

2 meter for $229...$30 for each additional 0.5m...http://cls.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls....ntr&1187372794

 No need to get side tracked on your main topic though. Its good to hear about the RAL cables as there is not much coverage on them.


----------



## Gnus

Congrats on the cable.
 I own the mini-mini and it is just in a class of it's own.
 Brad is also a superb guy to deal with as well.


----------



## nfusion770

I know nothing of the proline re-cable, but I have done business with Brad. I was a little frustrated at a delayed first order, but recently had my cable re-terminated to XLR. Brad promised and delivered on an estimated 10 day turnaround- very impressive. Brad is also exceedingly polite person to deal with.

 As far as the 650 goes, I preferred the RAL to both Cardas (v1) and the Equinox. I am not good at writing this stuff, but I would sum it up as an added sparkle, with very little, if any, loss of body.


----------



## Killercrush

I got a question, is the cable microphonic ?


----------



## tbonner1

Thanks for the great review of the cable. Do you still prefer the Darkvoice with the AKG 701?


----------



## pataburd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Killercrush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got a question, is the cable microphonic ?_

 

Killercrush,
 The RAL cable uses a slightly nappy, pinkish-colored sheath that can be a little microphonic when rubbed against other surfaces. It has not proven bothersome--or even noticable--to me thus far, though; I've worn the cable throughout the course of an entire workday (at my desk) with no perceptible problem. [8 }

 PatABurd


----------



## pataburd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tbonner1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the great review of the cable. Do you still prefer the Darkvoice with the AKG 701?_

 

tbonner1,

 In all fairness, I haven't rigged the Darkvoice 336i up with my "#1" source, cables, etc., yet (to do an "all other audio factors being equal" a/b comparison). But, due to the Darkvoice's edge w/r/to punchiness and liveliness of presentation, I still slightly prefer the 336i to the PH-12 w/the K701 (precisely because of the 336i's aforementioned characteristics that compliment the AKG so well, IMHO). 

 Keep in mind, however, that I have not seriously listened to the K701 since the Proline 2500 arrived--my second go-around (and the second time's a rhyme) with the 2500. After a thwarted attempt to sell the K701, I am considering getting the RAL cable upgrade for them, too. 

 Honestly, I _do_ enjoy the clarity, ease and delicacy of the K701--maybe I'll listen to them today through both amps. Right now, I'm simply too lazy to unpack them. : )

 PatABurd


----------



## nfusion770

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pataburd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Killercrush,
 The RAL cable uses a slightly nappy, pinkish-colored sheath that can be a little microphonic when rubbed against other surfaces. It has not proven bothersome--or even noticable--to me thus far, though; I've worn the cable throughout the course of an entire workday (at my desk) with no perceptible problem. [8 }

 PatABurd_

 

Agreed. The worst is when it rubs against itself, but I am pretty sure all carbon fiber is like that.

 The stock color is pink, but Brad has several available- mine is black.


----------



## skullguise

Nice notes, Patrick (and thanks, I'm loving your old Senn RAL cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It plays very nicely with the Lunch Box amp!)

 I found very similar sonic results with the AKG cable Brad made me, which I use on the 271S.

 I was thinking of asking Brad to rewire my AKG K701 with the RAL cable; now I'm thinking I might like the Ultrasone as well, as I have the 750's and the 2200's....

 Have you ever discussed with Brad about NOT putting the techflex on? I'm curious if that would eliminate the microphonics (though as you say, it's not an issue unless you rub the cable; tapping on it has less noise IMO).

 Dang, too many decisions, not enough $


----------



## pataburd

Skull,
 Here's another branch for your decision tree. Check out Drew's Proline/Silver Dragon cable on his website!

 Yes, I may ask Brad to change the color and the surface texture of my cable, if that is possible since it has gone back for strain relief retro-fitting.

 Meanwhile, I am seriously considering the RAL upgrade for the K701. Have been listening to these 'phones tonight, stock, and--as they near full break-in--they are sounding mighty good! : )

 PatABurd


----------



## tbonner1

Wow Pat,
 Glad to hear you are enjoying the 701's again.

 How would you compare the bass against the 2500 and 750?


----------



## pataburd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tbonner1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow Pat,
 Glad to hear you are enjoying the 701's again.

 How would you compare the bass against the 2500 and 750?_

 

With stock cables all around: 

 for bass extension and definition/articulation: 
 (1) K701
 (2) 2500
 (3) 750,

 for bass slam/impact/"carry":
 (1) 750
 (2) 2500
 (3) K701,

 all-around, with Ultrasones fitted w/RAL/Proline cable: 
 (1) 2500
 (2) 750
 (3) K701.

 At this point, with the RAL upgrade on the K701 (planned), the AKGs might--dare I even think think this?--unseat the Prolines! Gasp!!!

 Well, . . . ., just MAYBE. : )


----------



## pataburd

Update, 07/18/2007.

 The RAL/Proline cable is back. After Brad Vojtech shortened the strain-relief section and put a 1/4" terminal on the amplifier end (instead of the typical 1/8" plug), the cable looks great, wears very comfortably now and sounds super! (The cable went back-and-forth twice since my original purchase--undergoing two more round trips to the Sunshine state, but Brad has been very patient and accommodating with my general persnicketiness and multiple post hoc requests.) 

 Between about 50 and 75 hours, the cable went through a bit of a "harsh" phase, and seemed nearly unlistenable compared to my first impressions. Now, nearing perhaps 100+ hours (and mated w/the Proline 750), it is returning with sharpened focus and even more detail. Soundstage is still appreciably enlarged, but now with a heightened sense of air and separation between instruments/performers; depth perception in particular has improved considerably. Individual sounds really "play out" to a complete rendering of the specific vocalist or instrument. Musical synergy has further developed and improved, along with more ease and a wonderful sense of timing. (The Corda Cross-1 is coming into play, too, helping provide a seamless transition across the headstage.) 

 Here is Brad's description of how the screw-in terminal (salvaged from a stock Proline cable) is utilized in his Proline cable:

'Details regarding the threaded connector (FYI) - we remove ALL the plastic moulding from around the the stock threaded Ultrasone connector, and salvage only the metal connector contact subassembly itself. We then remove the stock wires from the terminals where they are connected to the contacts by the factory, and make the connections of our conductors to those same points. In other words, we DO NOT simply "splice" our conductors to the connector. Finally we install a gold metal connector shell on the threaded connector. Our headphone cable is shielded with Mil Spec heavy braided copper shielding, with the shield drained at only the source end - so the shield is never in the signal path.'

 Soon, I am hoping to get a picture of the RAL/Proline cable, or a link to that picture, from Brad. It's a nice-looking piece of work! God willing you can see what it looks like. Skullguise, FYI I kept the purple--not pink, even though it looks a little pink!--TechFlex. I think it's the slimmest cable option available. Microphonics--although it does exist to a small degree--is not a problem at all for me when I'm using this cable.

RAL/Proline Cable APPLICATION NOTE:
 When installing, to avoid over-twisting the screw-in end and possibly damaging the cable, hold the screw-in jack stationary and turn the headphones until a tight connection is achieved. Avoid over tightening.

 After that, just sit back and enjoy the sound of this wonderful cable! : )


----------



## som4ew

Is it normal to take RAL 12 days to made 2 custom ipod cable?


----------



## pataburd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *som4ew* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is it normal to take RAL 12 days to made 2 custom ipod cable?_

 

Typical lead time is about 2 weeks, I think. Brad had the retrofitting and retermination done within one week, though (from the time I shipped to him until the time I had it back in hand). Certainly not the several months' wait time associated with other cablers, and a super after-market cable--maybe even the best--for the Proline. (The RAL/HD650 cable completely blew me away, too. The RAL/K701 cable is definitely in my near-future plans!)

 Note: I had to provide Brad with the Proline stock cable/screw-in connector end. In my case, I ordered the Proline iPod cable from Ultrasone USA and had them ship it directly to RAL. All-tolled, I spent $217/shipped: $199 for the finished RAL cable and $18 for the stock Proline cable.


----------



## jpelg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pataburd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Soon, I am hoping to get a picture of the RAL/Proline cable_

 

This would be welcome!


----------



## jpelg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pataburd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I may ask Brad to change the color and the surface texture of my cable, if that is possible since it has gone back for strain relief retro-fitting._

 

Are there other color tech-flex options?

 While the RAL "pink" has become a branding of sorts, I'd prefer something in an Ultrasone blue to go with the rest of my "Sistema" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## pataburd

jpelg,

 RAL offers other color options for the TechFlex jacket. My first impulse was to order a dark blue jacket when my Proline cable went back for retro-fitting. But I kept the pink-looking "purple" jacket because, to the best of my understanding after discussions with Brad, it was the slimmest option. 

 If and when you order, you should double-check these details, though.

 BTW, I wanted to ask about the synergy between your Rudistor NX-02 Sistema and Proline 2500. I'm considering a Rudistor (RPX-33) but, being an avowed tube user, am apprehensive about venturing back into SS (and spending that kind of money on SS).


----------



## jpelg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pataburd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_RAL offers other color options for the TechFlex jacket. My first impulse was to order a dark blue jacket when my Proline cable went back for retro-fitting. But I kept the pink-looking "purple" jacket because, to the best of my understanding after discussions with Brad, it was the slimmest option. If and when you order, you should double-check these details, though._

 

Thanks for the info. Quote:


 BTW, I wanted to ask about the synergy between your Rudistor NX-02 Sistema and Proline 2500. I'm considering a Rudistor (RPX-33) but, being an avowed tube user, am apprehensive about venturing back into SS (and spending that kind of money on SS). 
 

I am absolutely loving the combo!

 When I had my 750's, my two amps were an RS Raptor & a Benchmark DAC1. The Benchmark's headphone-out sounded better to my ears. To me, the Proline 750's didn't respond as favorably to tubes, but came to life with solid-state. I have found the same to be true of the 2500's, which didn't synergize well with a warm-sounding EC/SS amp either. 
 The NX-02 is better than the DAC1's built-in amp (and the EC/SS) in every dimension that one would measure sound quality. And my 2500's aren't even burnt in yet.

 Which is not to say that someone wouldn't prefer a more euphonic combination, if that's your leanings. But I never found the Benchmark/Proline combo bright or fatiguing in any way. And I don't like a bright sound signature at all, so take from that what you will.

 Don't know what the differences are between the NX-02 and the RPX-33 (i'm suspecting quite a bit). But the NX-02 was tuned specifically for the 2500's, so I can't say for sure how the RPX-33 would sound.


----------



## pataburd

Thanks a lot for your very informative answers, jpelg. You've re-whetted my appetite (which is likely inordinate) for trying the Rudistor.

 In terms of SS being a better match for certain headphones, I had the same experience with the Sony MDR-SA5000. The Sony excelled, IMHO, when paired with the mere, Meier HeadFive; sounding better w/this rather modest SS amp than with either the tube (Darkvoice 336i) or the hybrid (G&W T2.6F) amp I had on hand at the time.

 With the Darkvoice 336i or the Bada PH-12, and with judicious tube choices, euphony can be effectively eliminated, if not vastly mitigated, in my humble experience.


----------



## pataburd

Help! 

 Now I have (6) pictures of the RAL/Proline cable. However, they are high resolution pictures in JPEG which need to be re-sized before I can post them. 

 That said, I have neither the expertise nor perhaps the allocated space to post them on Head-Fi. If one of you is willing, could I please e-mail you the pictures and ask that you post them (after possibly re-sizing them) on this thread for me? 

 Thanks!


----------



## pataburd

Go to this link for a picture or two of the RAL/Proline cable (seen here with the Proline 2500):

http://gon4.audiogon.com/i/c/f/1185560288.jpg

 Seen here "solo":

http://http://gon8.audiogon.com/i/c/f/1185589289.jpg

 ENJOY! : )


----------



## skullguise

Very nice Patrick, thanks for the continued posts and pics.

 I'm definitely deciding on RAL upgrade for either the Ultrasone or 701's. Need to wait a bit, have some car work that needs to be done. But I think this will come soon thereafter!

 I'm leaning towards the 701's, as I seem to use them more often than the Ultrasone's (I have the 2200's).


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pataburd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Go to this link for a picture or two of the RAL/Proline cable (seen here with the Proline 2500):

http://gon4.audiogon.com/i/c/f/1185560288.jpg

 Seen here "solo":

http://http://gon8.audiogon.com/i/c/f/1185589289.jpg

 ENJOY! : )_

 

Did the wires from the left to the right earpiece get replaced as well?


----------



## pataburd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did the wires from the left to the right earpiece get replaced as well?_

 

No. At the time, I merely wanted a screw-in cable that I could float between the 2500/750/2200. Had thought about a complete hardwire job, and about asking Brad to run a separate lead to each earpiece (like he does with the K701), but didn't want to pay the extra money. Your point is well taken. : )


----------



## pataburd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skullguise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice Patrick, thanks for the continued posts and pics.

 I'm definitely deciding on RAL upgrade for either the Ultrasone or 701's. Need to wait a bit, have some car work that needs to be done. But I think this will come soon thereafter!

 I'm leaning towards the 701's, as I seem to use them more often than the Ultrasone's (I have the 2200's)._

 


 Skull,
 As I'd mentioned in other posts, now that the K701 (after about 400 hours) have really come into their own, I actually came to prefer them, with stock cable, to either of the Prolines with detachable RAL cable. (Similarly, I had previously come to prefer the Proline/stock to the RAL/HD650.) 

 The RAL cables on both the HD650 and Prolines, brought, I thought, the full potential from these cans; took what they already did well by design and made it even better. That said, and given my listening tastes, I feel the K701 have even greater potential than either the HD650 or the Prolines; therefore, more would be gained from RAL-ing the K701. In addition, the RAL/K701 upgrade does away with the internal jumpr wiring, i.e. it is a "complete" re-wiring in every sense of the word, so (the logic goes) it should bring out even more of the already greater, innate (stock) potential of the K701.

 As we speak, my K701 are en route to RAL and may be returning by as soon as the end of next week. So, keep posted for my first impressions. I really like the K701, stock, and am very anxious to hear how the RAL cable can maximize what I already like so much about them! : )

 PatABurd


----------



## ast

RAL is a con business, and the owner Brad is a crook:

 Head-fi: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/rev...crooks-283121/


 Audio-Asylum: Cable Asylum - Hooray: Revelation Audio Labs banned from Audiogon! - nostatic - January 06, 2008 at 04:10:07



 Audiogon: AudiogoN Forums: revelation Audio cable purchasing problems


----------



## pataburd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_RAL is a con business, and the owner Brad is a crook:

 Head-fi: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/rev...crooks-283121/


 Audio-Asylum: Cable Asylum - Hooray: Revelation Audio Labs banned from Audiogon! - nostatic - January 06, 2008 at 04:10:07



 Audiogon: AudiogoN Forums: revelation Audio cable purchasing problems









_

 

I'm not sure what has happened of late, but my experience with Brad Vojtech has always been honest, timely and fair--all in stellar fashion. His Cryo-Silver recables are by-far-and-away the best I've tried to date. You may be hasty in your judgment: what has transpired recently is certainly not indicative of what others' experiences have been in years prior. Hopefully, Brad will pull out of this one. I think he may have taken on too many things to do at once.


----------



## spunkmeyer

I'm saddened to hear about Brad. I love my cable, but I experienced a very long delay in getting it. I suppose it was a "sign" but I assumed he was actually having the problems he said he was, or perhaps was a little like Dr. Xin. Anyway, it's a shame a superior product isn't linked with a superior person. I hope he can turn it around for himself, though it sounds like it will be an upward climb.


----------



## Capunk

Does by any chances, Brad make any responds regarding to this matter?


----------



## Ryman

My experience is that I placed an order with Brad Vojtech/Revelation Audio Labs, Inc. (RAL) on March 22, 2007 for: Sennheiser 650 cables, an extension cable, a mini-mini cable, and a Walker Audio Extreme SST kit. He was very nice and helpful when I placed my order. I prepaid for the order with my credit card. 

 I became quite concerned after reading this thread and other threads on Head-Fi, Audiogon, and Audio Asylum. I did notice that Revelation Audio Labs was sharing a room with TMH Audio last week at CES 2008, so I took that as a positive sign. Anyway, I called and left a voicemail for Brad this weekend, requesting an update on the status of my order. He promptly sent me an e-mail yesterday morning (1/14/2008), stating that he would ship my mini cable and Walker Audio E-SST kit yesterday afternoon, and he would attempt to complete my Sennheiser 650 cable and extension cable and mail those by the end of the week. I did receive a shipping notice from the USPS yesterday afternoon.

 I just wanted to post the facts about my experience with Revelation Audio Labs and Brad Vojtech. I am still quite concerned based on the nature of the posts in this thread and other threads on Head-Fi, Audio Asylum, and the threads that were present on Audiogon until they mysteriously disappeared sometime on January 8, 2008, which is about the time that Brad Vojtech/Vtech2000/Revelation Audio Labs became "no longer a registered user." I was very disappointed to see those threads disappear on Audiogon because I relied on the feedback (and there was plenty of it) re: Revelation Audio Labs and Brad Vojtech when I placed my order back in March 2007. You can still read the positive feedback for Vtech2000 on Audiogon, and look up Revelation Audio Labs and read that same feedback. It's all positive, and it's still there. However, every thread that expressed concerns about Revelation Audio Labs and Brad Vojtech has vanished on Audiogon. 

 I really hope that I get amazing cables and a pristine Walker Audio E-SST kit from Brad. I wish him all the best and hope this story has a happy ending! However, I don't know how I could read these threads and not have serious concerns. I am a little uncertain as to how valuable the limited lifetime warranty that accompanies these cables will be. When I placed my order I thought the lifetime warranty was quite valuable, now I am uncertain as to its value. I would like to be more positive here, and hopefully I will have a positive experience with the cable and Walker Audio E-SST I am supposed to receive this week and the Sennheiser 650 cable and extension cable I am supposed to receive next week. I will post my experience with the cables here in this thread.


----------



## Ryman

I received the mini-mini cable and Walker Audio E-SST kit today in the mail from Brad. It was packed well and the mini cable looks and sounds great. I am still waiting for the more expensive part of my order, a Sennheiser cable and an extension cable. I was a little disappointed that the box included warranty information stating that the cable comes with only a six (6) month warranty. This conflicts with the information on the Revelation Audio Labs website that the cables come with a lifetime warranty.

 Nevertheless, I am happy to say I received the first part of my order in good condition.


----------



## ElChupahueso

Well, that was a week ago, did you get the Sennheiser cable? I ask because i'm intrigued with the cable he makes for the proline 750. But if things are indeed as bad as people have been saying that they are, then i'll be looking for another solution. Probably moon audio.


----------



## Ryman

No, I have not received the Sennheiser cable or extension cable yet. I called Brad today and left a voicemail, requesting an update on the status of my order, and reminding him that I am looking forward to receiving the cables soon. I also e-mailed him on Sunday, January 20, thanking him for following through with the mini cable and Walker Audio E-SST kit, and letting him know that I was really looking forward to receiving the Sennheiser cable and extension cable soon. He promptly replied that same day, saying I was welcome. I will post again when I receive the cables from Brad.


----------

